

A Growing Divide Between Congress and Constituents - CWuestefeld
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/12/27/us/politics/a-growing-divide-between-congress-and-constituents.html?ref=politics

======
hsmyers
Somewhat like saying that there is a growing divide of one side of the Grand
Canyon versus the other---

